# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Vage klachten, geen diagnose? Vergeet Lyme niet!

## GezondheidinfoCOM

Beste mensen,

Dikwijls komen wij in contact met mensen/patiënten die radeloos zijn en van kastje naar de muur worden gestuurd met hun klachten. Zo wat elke specialist hebben zij bezocht met hun klachten maar een diagnose kwam er nooit.

Mocht u hetzelfde meemaken en bent u ook radeloos, houd dan sterk rekening met de Ziekte van Lyme. De Ziekte van Lyme wordt veroorzaakt door een bacterie die een teek met zich mee kan dragen. Mocht u dus onverhoopt zijn gebeten door een teek (dit kan overigens onmerkbaar blijven!), dan kan het zijn dat de teek de bacterie over heeft gedragen aan het lichaam. Op deze manier kan u besmet worden met de ziekte van Lyme. Mocht u dus vage atypische klachten hebben waar een huisarts en/of specialist zich geen raad mee weet, opteer dan voor een onderzoek naar de ziekte van lyme.

O.a. het RIVM meldt dat het aantal gevallen van Lyme snel zal gaan stijgen:
http://www.gezondheidinfo.com/artike...-na-tekenbeet/

----------

